# Fence Weed Barrier



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here’s a thread on the same subject.
http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/how-keep-grass-dead-under-chainlink-fence-tips-needed-379361/
See post #9 for my recommendation.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Oso954 said:


> Here’s a thread on the same subject.
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f16/how-keep-grass-dead-under-chainlink-fence-tips-needed-379361/
> See post #9 for my recommendation.



Thanks.



That is the best way, but my fence is already in and I need to go kinda cheap. I will probably buy a roll (first post) and give that a try in a section of fence for a mow strip.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Your selected product is designed to reinforce patches. As such, it is covered by other material. That makes me question just how UV resistent it is. 

I doubt it will last long.

If I don’t use a proper weed strip, my second choice is a large propane torch. You hit the weeds once to stew them in their own juices which kills them. After a week or so when they are good and dry, you hit them again and burn them out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

strips of rolled roofing works good enough.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Nealtw said:


> strips of rolled roofing works good enough.



Only eight bucks to try.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

nicksteel said:


> Only eight bucks to try.


 Saving money is using something that has a chance of working. shingles and rolled roofing as been used for generations as a cheap convenient path or stepping stones type placement around gardens.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The 25 sq ft of patch material weighs about 1/3 of a lb,
Roll roof material is close to 1 lb per sq ft.

Which one do you think will stay in place better when the wind blows ?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I always thought it was easier to just spray weed killer along the bottom the fence a couple times a year.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

mark sr said:


> I always thought it was easier to just spray weed killer along the bottom the fence a couple times a year.


 More and more people getting funny about that stuff. if the fence is shared with a neighbour, could be a problem.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use nothing but total vegetation killer.
Use this product and it only needs to be done once a year.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/pramitol-25e-herbicide-2-1-2-gal


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

I have some left over shingles from my house that I'm trying on a section of fence. The are working perfectly around my A/C.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I gave up fighting weeds against the chain link that separates our neighbors from us. I just turn the weedeater sideways and keep a place cleared for the push mower wheel to run in. Hmmm, I need to mow today.


----------

